#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Τοπογραφικά >  > > >  >  >  Ενστάσεις στους αναρτημένους δασικούς χάρτες

## topografos mix.

Καλημέρα σε περιοχές Αναδασμού έχουν χαρακτηριστεί αγροτεμάχια ως Δασικά 
η ένσταση θα γίνει με παράβολο ή ατελώς ;

Ευχαριστώ

----------

